# 1982: Das wahrscheinlich wichtigste Filmjahr der Popkultur



## PCGamesRedaktion (17. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *1982: Das wahrscheinlich wichtigste Filmjahr der Popkultur* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *1982: Das wahrscheinlich wichtigste Filmjahr der Popkultur*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## rhisdil (17. Dezember 2022)

Apropo Platz 1 und E.T. - ich kann mich noch erinnern, das man damals aus dem Kino kam und erstmals nicht gefragt wurde:
"Wie hat dir der Film gefallen?" 
sondern: "Hast du auch geweint?"


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2022)

82 war ja auch ein geiles Jahr


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2022)

Abgesehen davon , daß Indiana Jones nicht dabei sein kann, weil der erste Film von 1981 und der zweite von 1984 ist - eure Begründung_ "der hat bisher nur einen Film unter der Lederjacke, das ist noch zu wenig für ein Franchise"_ trifft auf viele der genannten Filme ebenfalls zu. Nicht zuletzt auf den meiner Meinung nach völlig überschätzten Platz 1, der letztendlich nur ein Kinderfilm mit einem freundlichen Alien ist.

Und daß 1982 "Das wahrscheinlich wichtigste Filmjahr der Popkultur" sein soll ...

... ich finde schon den Ansatz verkehrt: Filme gibt es inzwischen seit über hundert Jahren - wieso sollte ausgerechnet ein einziges Jahr davon besonders wichtig sein?

Wenn, dann sind es besondere Filme, die a) technisch Bahnbrechendes geleistet oder b) die Popkultur nachhaltig beeinflusst haben - und gerade bei b) würde dann erst recht ein Indiana Jones dazu gehören ...

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Die Rocky Horror Picture Show
Blues Brothers
Airplane / Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug
Ghostbusters
Zurück in die Zukunft
Alien
Terminator
Star Wars
Star Trek
Harry Potter
Herr der Ringe
Tron
Matrix
2001
The Big Lebowski
Halloween
Pulp Fiction
Iron Man
The Dark Knight
Shaun of the Dead
Avatar
Vertigo
...

Wie man sieht, gibt es in diversn Jahrzehnten popkuturell wichtige Filme. Warum "DAS Jahr" in den 80ern dann nicht 1980 (Blues Brothers) oder 1985 (Zurück in die Zukunft) sein soll, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (17. Dezember 2022)

Das war ein toller Artikel, weil ich als Filmbanause jetzt mindestens 10 sehenswerte Filme habe, die ich über Weihnachten gucken kann. Das Tolle an nostalgischen Dingen ist, dass sie abseits des Medienzirkus schön gemütlich genossen werden können.


----------



## Spezies_8472 (17. Dezember 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon , daß Indiana Jones nicht dabei sein kann, weil der erste Film von 1981 und der zweite von 1984 ist - eure Begründung_ "der hat bisher nur einen Film unter der Lederjacke, das ist noch zu wenig für ein Franchise"_ trifft auf viele der genannten Filme ebenfalls zu. Nicht zuletzt auf den meiner Meinung nach völlig überschätzten Platz 1, der letztendlich nur ein Kinderfilm mit einem freundlichen Alien ist.
> 
> Und daß 1982 "Das wahrscheinlich wichtigste Filmjahr der Popkultur" sein soll ...
> 
> ...


Ja, nette Aufzählung, aber eben nicht aus einem einzigen Jahr.
Darum ging es ja.
Blues Brothers war in Europa zum Beispiel ein riesiger Erfolg. In den USA lief er völlig unter dem Radar.
Ich finde ebenso wie im Artikel beschrieben, dass 1982 von der Dichte her wohl eines der wichtigsten Jahre der Popkultur war, vielleicht sogar das wichtigste.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2022)

Spezies_8472 schrieb:


> Ja, nette Aufzählung, aber eben nicht aus einem einzigen Jahr.


Was. ja. genau. mein. Argument. ist.

Gute erfolg- oder einflußreiche Filme kann man in jedem Jahr finden.
zB 1979:
Alien
Apocalypse now
Die Blechtrommel
Hair
Das Leben des Brian
Manhattan (Woody Allen)
Rocky 2
Star Trek 1

und James Bond, Bud Spencer und Louis de Funés hatten 1979 auch noch erfolgreiche Filme raus gebracht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Dezember 2022)

Der einzige Film den ich davon komplett gesehen habe ist ET.
Blade Runner hatte ich mal angefangen aber irgendwann ausgemacht. War nicht meins. 
Aber muss @Worrel recht geben. Sowas an einem Jahr festmachen ist blödsinn. Hab gestern Abend erst mal wieder Zurück in die Zukunft eingelegt weil ich wieder Bock drauf hatte und so ein Film gehört auf jeden Fall auch zu den wichtigesten Filmen der Popkultur. Wie auch viele andere aus anderen Jahren.


----------



## Spezies_8472 (17. Dezember 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was. ja. genau. mein. Argument. ist.
> 
> Gute erfolg- oder einflußreiche Filme kann man in jedem Jahr finden.
> zB 1979:
> ...


Es ging doch um Popkultur, wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe.
Apocalypse Now, Blechtrommel, Star Trek 1 (oh Graus) würde ich nicht dazu zählen.


TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Der einzige Film den ich davon komplett gesehen habe ist ET.
> Blade Runner hatte ich mal angefangen aber irgendwann ausgemacht. War nicht meins.
> Aber muss @Worrel recht geben. Sowas an einem Jahr festmachen ist blödsinn. Hab gestern Abend erst mal wieder Zurück in die Zukunft eingelegt weil ich wieder Bock drauf hatte und so ein Film gehört auf jeden Fall auch zu den wichtigesten Filmen der Popkultur. Wie auch viele andere aus anderen Jahren.


Hat ja auch niemand gesagt, dass es in anderen Jahren keine wichtigen Filme gab, aber die enorme Dichte des Jahres 1982 war schon außergewöhnlich.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2022)

Spezies_8472 schrieb:


> die enorme Dichte des Jahres 1982 war schon außergewöhnlich.


Finde ich halt nicht. Meines Erachtens gab es vor- und nachher genauso auf die Popkultur einflussreiche Filme. Ich sehe in dieser TopTen keine besondere Quantität.

Kurze Google Suche:

Die nackte Kanone
Sie leben
Akira
Stirb Langsam
Moonwalker
Beetlejuice
Ödipussi
Ein Fisch namens Wanda
Rain Man
Roger Rabbit

- zack: 10 popkulturell relevante Filme aus 1988.


----------



## Spezies_8472 (17. Dezember 2022)

Worrel schrieb:


> Finde ich halt nicht. Meines Erachtens gab es vor- und nachher genauso auf die Popkultur einflussreiche Filme. Ich sehe in dieser TopTen keine besondere Quantität.
> 
> Kurze Google Suche:
> 
> ...


Die Hälfte davon ist zwar für mich keine Popkultur, aber sei es drum.
Die im Beitrag aufgezählten Filme aus 1982 sind meines Erachtens deutlich bedeutender als ein Ödipussi…nix gegen Loriot.
Blade Runner allein steckt sie allesamt in die linke Hosentasche.
Und wie gesagt, niemand hat behauptet, dass es keine anderen wichtigen Filme gibt oder andere sehr gute Kinojahre.
Ich sage weiterhin trotzdem auch, das Jahr 1982 war außergewöhnlich.


----------



## StarFox86 (17. Dezember 2022)

E.T. hats ja auch ins Star Wars Universum geschafft. Spielberg & Lucas & Amblien wie viele meiner Kindheitsfilme wurden von den gefördert.


----------



## Kahlmoix (17. Dezember 2022)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> ....jetzt mindestens 10 sehenswerte Filme habe, die ich über Weihnachten gucken kann..


Weihnachten kiekt man nur Stirb Langsam 1 & 2. Mehr Filme braucht es Weihnachten nicht


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (17. Dezember 2022)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Weihnachten kiekt man nur Stirb Langsam 1 & 2. Mehr Filme braucht es Weihnachten nicht


Au ja, schön bei einer Ladung Oma's Toffifee mit fünf Paar Socken an den Füßen. Wunderbar! Lol


----------



## TheRattlesnake (17. Dezember 2022)

Kahlmoix schrieb:


> Weihnachten kiekt man nur Stirb Langsam 1 & 2. Mehr Filme braucht es Weihnachten nicht


Ähm. Herr der Ringe?


----------



## StarFox86 (17. Dezember 2022)

Hobbit & Herr der RInge sind eher Weihnachten-Silvster Zeit dran bzw Neujahr ^^


----------



## MarcHammel (17. Dezember 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ähm. Herr der Ringe?


Der Herr der Ringe guck ich mir tatsächlich fast jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten an.


----------



## heispeeder (18. Dezember 2022)

Passend dazu diese Doku:








						Hollywood 1982 – Ein magischer Kinosommer: 9 Filme, die Geschichte schrieben
					

In den 1980ern wurde das Hollywood-Kino revolutioniert. Vor allem der Sommer 1982 veränderte das Unterhaltungskino mit neun grandiosen Filmen für immer, wie eine ARTE-Doku zeigt.




					www.prisma.de


----------



## Basileukum (18. Dezember 2022)

Ja, die 80er. Eigentlich von den Serien, und vor allem von den Filmen her, die Prägendsten, im Sinne des "Amerikanismus" oder des "Westens". Auch von der Musik her, bester Rock, bester Pop, bester Metal fällt in die 80er.

Bis auf ein paar Flecken auf der Welt war dann auch jeder überzeugt, das hier ist das Beste, jeder will das, überall wird das mal so und es hält ewig.

Nun, mein DVD Regal füllt sich auch immer mehr und die besten und meisten Filme/Serien sind halt wirklich aus den 80ern. Hatte irgendwie was von Wohlstand, Freiheit und Party.

Und heute? Heute ist der Pöbel eingesperrt und ideologisiert von den Moralisten, Idiologisten und Sektierern. Angst und Schuld treibt die Massen um. Verarmung und Verblödung im Namen des Gutesten an der Tagesordnung. Habe ich heute Fleisch gegessen? Oh Gott, Klimagretel schickt mich in die Hölle. Habe ich heute schon meine Testikel irgendwo angeklebt? Oh Gott, dann hoffentlich nicht in einem Villenviertel oder vor einer Bank oder einem Konzern, nein, nein, den einfachen Leut geh ich auf den Sack, mit meinem Klebesack!  Habe ich heute schon wieder Asylanten willkommen geheißen? Ja klar, überall sollen die hin, nur nicht zu mir nach Hause.  Habe ich heute schon wieder mal für die Energiewende mich ereifert? Gott sei Dank, unser Wohlstand braucht keine Energieversorgung, der produziert dann nur noch wenn Wind geht oder die Sonne scheint.

Ja, ja und vieles mehr. Wir sehen, die 80er waren geiler als die 2000er, 2010ern und die letzte Gülle (das System vor dem Zusammenbruch) wird jetzt halt in den 2020ern abgeliefert. Daß da keine geilen Filme, Serien oder Musik bei rauskommen, das merkt der Zeitgeist an.


----------



## Desotho (18. Dezember 2022)

E.T. hatte ich damals nicht im Kino gesehen, hat mich auch nicht wirklich interessiert. Aber den unglaublichen Hype inkl. Merchandise ohne Ende habe ich mitbekommen.

Das letzte Einhorn ist dagegen ein Film, der auch heute noch super ist.


----------



## RobCool (20. Dezember 2022)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Ja, die 80er. Eigentlich von den Serien, und vor allem von den Filmen her, die Prägendsten, im Sinne des "Amerikanismus" oder des "Westens". Auch von der Musik her, bester Rock, bester Pop, bester Metal fällt in die 80er.
> 
> Bis auf ein paar Flecken auf der Welt war dann auch jeder überzeugt, das hier ist das Beste, jeder will das, überall wird das mal so und es hält ewig.
> 
> ...


"Die böse Zeit ist vorangeschritten und die Dinge haben sich verändert. Ich komme nicht mehr klar. Früher war alles viel besser."


----------



## RobCool (20. Dezember 2022)

Danke für den Artikel. Das Jahr 1982 war ein grossartiges Filmjahr und hebt sich alleine durch Blade Runner schon von den meisten folgenden ab. Ein Gesamtkunstwerk.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2022)

RobCool schrieb:


> "Die böse Zeit ist vorangeschritten und die Dinge haben sich verändert. Ich komme nicht mehr klar. Früher war alles viel besser."


"Nach uns wird es vorher geben
Aus der Jugend wird schon Not
Wir sterben weiter, bis wir leben
Sterben lebend in den Tod
Dem Ende treiben wir entgegen
Keine Rast, nur vorwärts streben
Am Ufer winkt Unendlichkeit
Gefangen so im Fluss dеr Zeit"





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EbHGS_bVkXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Basileukum (21. Dezember 2022)

RobCool schrieb:


> "Die böse Zeit ist vorangeschritten und die Dinge haben sich verändert. Ich komme nicht mehr klar. Früher war alles viel besser."


Das mußt schon richtig zitieren:  

"Den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf!"   
Erich Honecker 1989


----------



## RobCool (21. Dezember 2022)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Das mußt schon richtig zitieren:
> 
> "Den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf!"
> Erich Honecker 1989


Ich muss gar nichts, aber du hast Nachholbedarf - deine Denke zeigt das ziemlich deutlich.


----------

